# Securing NM cable compliant with 334



## jar546 (Jul 13, 2013)

This is what is being used.  All tie wraps for every box and wire in the place.


AndIn some instances, these home made devices:]


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 14, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> In some instances, these home made devices:
> 
> View attachment 1785


Home made devices? In Florida those are called "similar fittings".



> 334.30 Securing and Supporting. Nonmetallic-sheathedcable shall be supported and secured by staples, cable ties,
> 
> straps, hangers, or similar fittings designed and installed so
> 
> ...


Designed and install by true Florida craftsman.

I would have no problem with the install pictured.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 14, 2013)

Is the wire secure? Is the spacing compliant? Is the devise or restraint suitable?

I would say yes!


----------



## TheCommish (Jul 14, 2013)

My electrical inspector told me there are accepted tie wraps those whit a metal finger in them and the all the others, sorry no code reference, I  asked him one day


----------



## fatboy (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought it all looked pretty clean, I'd buy the installation..........


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

me too.. just because it's not what we expect to see doesn't mean it doesn't comply with the intent of the code.


----------



## gfretwell (Jul 14, 2013)

It appears NFPA is saying that the strapping of NM is just to keep it out of the way of the sheet rockers and after that is installed, strapping is no longer necessary. 334.30(B)(1). If these methods accomplish that and last that long, they seem compliant.


----------



## peach (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't invest in the NEC handbook, which usually has a little more explanatory information.  Doesn't really matter why the Code requires it...


----------



## rnapier (Jul 15, 2013)

I would say it was compliant. Nothing in the code says they have to be listed for the purpose.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 15, 2013)

I will echo the sentiments of the others in this thread.

I would be fine with the installation.

Chris


----------



## ICE (Apr 6, 2019)

All of the pictures in this thread are corrupted.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 6, 2019)

ICE said:


> All of the pictures in this thread are corrupted.


They are not corrupted, they are gone from the old system which did not communicate well with the new system.


----------



## ICE (Apr 6, 2019)

they’re not there.....but the thread is.


----------

